# Sodak Snow Goose Hunt



## SteelRain (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Guys-

Still looking for a group that would be interested in meeting up for a hunt or two this coming weekend. We've got 360 new Deadly Decoys all with heads, 6 fliers, 2 silo rotary machines and a four speaker squawk box. We're also bringing a four wheeler and trailer cause we know its gonna be messy out there. Please, only serious groups respond.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

are you looking at hunting the SE part of the state this coming weekend?


----------



## SteelRain (Mar 14, 2011)

teamshakeandbake said:


> are you looking at hunting the SE part of the state this coming weekend?


Wherever there's good numbers of birds, we'll drive too!


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

If it was next weekend, i'd say you could join me. But i have to work this weekend.


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## SteelRain (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the PMs guys. It''s looking like this could be one heck of a weekend. Hopefully the birds cooperate! :beer:


----------

